# 13 hours...



## ErinCooley (Mar 20, 2008)

until I test, finally.

I'm not studying, I'm not reviewing, I'm not stressing.  At this point I either know it or I dont.  We will see in a few hours.... but I know stressing myself out trying to cram isnt the solution!!!

:wacko:


----------



## mikie (Mar 20, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> until I test, finally.
> 
> I'm not studying, I'm not reviewing, I'm not stressing.  At this point I either know it or I dont.  We will see in a few hours.... but I know stressing myself out trying to cram isnt the solution!!!
> 
> :wacko:



You'll be fine.  Take your time.  Know the basics.  Don't read into questions too much.  Good luck!


----------



## paramedix (Mar 21, 2008)

All the best!!!


----------



## roxychick (Mar 21, 2008)

Goodluck! Don't forget to eat breakfast but nothing that would make you gassy. lol ^_^


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 21, 2008)

Ya, well that pretty much sucked.  Maybe I should have studied!!!  I will definately study more for written, attempt 2 cuz I know theres gonna need to be a second attempt!!!!!


----------



## roxychick (Mar 23, 2008)

how did you do???


----------

